
Can Flash Survive HTML5? - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7734
======
badsectoracula
Some people think that Flash will die in face of HTML5 if they repeat it many
times. The reality though is that Flash has many features over HTML5, is much
faster than most implementations and unlike HTML5 which isn't even fully
supported by all browsers available, Flash is right here right now and works
with all major browsers released the past decade.

As i said many times at similar threads, i don't like Flash and sometimes i
wish Sun didn't killed Java off the web with its UX ignorance (Java is much
faster and capable than Flash but even today the experience is awful). But
there isn't a better tool for the job and if someone wants to provide a Flash
alternative, this alternative must provide everything that Flash provides
_including the Flash designer_ AND good /practical/ reasons for existing Flash
users to move and learn whatever new platform.

~~~
jff
A 1.8 GHz machine should be able to play a low-resolution video without
stuttering or lagging. Yet every time I visit Youtube on my admittedly rather
old computer, it slows to a damn crawl. You know what could play similar
resolution videos at full speed with no problems? My goddamn 486/66. Flash
needs to go.

~~~
badsectoracula
Are you sure your 486/66 can play streamed H.264 videos?

Besides, Flash isn't only about video. Although currently is the only working
cross-browser method to show video.

------
jiaaro
I really hope not... I'd really love to see html5 and javascript replace it.
Especially because once html5 offers the basic functionality, javascript flash
emulators like gordon (<http://github.com/tobeytailor/gordon>) will be able to
fill the gap while designers are still holding out

